# BenjiBass Vocal Theory



## BenjiBass (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi. So Ive come up with a Vocal Theory (as the title says) on a easy way to define a persons voice more specifically and easily identifying the passagio of a voice of a contemporary/classical/operatic by just listening to a persons voice. My theory is that everyone's voices has 2 passagio points and no matter the octave the voice has the same amount of registers and each register shows a different natural timbre. I will show the voice type known as Dramatic Baritone.

Baritono Drammatico/Drama Baritone
Strohbass/Plus: (G♯1[B♭1]C2) C♯2[E♭2]F2 - G♯2[B♭2]C3
Chest: G♯2[B♭2]C3 - C♯3[E♭3]F3
Primo passagio: C♯3[E♭3]F3 - G♯3[B♭3]C4
Secondo passagio: G♯3[B♭3]C4 - C♯4[E♭4]F4
Head: C♯4[E♭4]F4 - G♯4[B♭4]C5
Counter/Falsetto: G♯4[B♭4]C5 - C♯5[E♭5]F5
Flageolet/Whistle: C♯5[E♭5]F5 - G♯5[B♭5]C6 (C♯6[E♭6]F6)

Just like all voices, vocalist can push or switch registers early (which represents the notes outside the brackets) so Ive taken that into account and found that a singer can sound like a voice type they are not (depending on how developed the persons voice is or how full the tone), regardless of that they the passagios are consistent. Also here is a key to understand the terminology above.

Strohbass - Upper Fry
Plus - Modal Chest voice in a Chest/Fry Mix (Chest dominate)

Chest - Lower Chest 
Primo passagio/ Lower Mix - Upper Chest (Chest dominate)
Secondo passagio/ Upper Mix - Lower Head (Head dominate)
Head - Upper Head

Counter - Modal Head voice in a falsetto/head mix (Falsetto dominate)
Falsetto - Register one octave above the primo passagio

Flageolet - Modal Head voice in a whistle/falsetto mix (Whistle dominate)
Whistle - Register one octave above secondo passagio

Also I figured out that Tenors and Female voice types basically are the same but the tessitura/placement in the voice is higher (majority of the time). I will show the voice type of one of the many High Tenors and a Mezzo Soprano / Soprano

Tenorino/High Tenor
Mezzo-Soprano Lirico/Lyrical Mezzo-Soprano
Soprano Drammatico/Drama Soprano
Strohbass/Plus: (E♭2[F2]G2) G♯2[B♭2]C3 - E♭3[F3]G3
Chest: E♭3[F3]G3 - G♯3[B♭3]C4
Primo passagio: G♯3[B♭3]C4 - E♭4[F4]G4
Secondo passagio: E♭4[F4]G4 - G♯4[B♭4]C5
Head: G♯4[B♭4]C5 - E♭5[F5]G5
Counter/Falsetto: E♭5[F5]G5 - G♯5[B♭5]C6
Flageolet/Whistle: G♯5[B♭5]C6 - E♭6[F6]G6 (G♯6[B♭6]C7)

I want to hear everyones opinions on my theory and send me questions you have so I can refine it but this is the concept of it.


----------



## BenjiBass (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello so I want to try to widen my theory to Opera and narrow down the subtypes of each voice type (like Buffo Bass and so on) but I cant find a set list of this anywhere on the internet. I would love it if any of you guys could me subtypes of each voice type and a short characteristic description or a video of an example of this voice.


----------

